# Can a heat transfer can be put on a 100% polyester jersey?



## toni duncan (Sep 15, 2008)

I would like to know if a heat transfer can be put on a 100% pollyaster jerzy if so is there a serton type i should use.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Most transfers that I know of need some cotton. Check with the transfer maker/dist. Contact Ed, at proworld (proworlded). That is what he does.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

toni duncan said:


> I would like to know if a heat transfer can be put on a 100% pollyaster jerzy if so is there a serton type i should use.


Yes, heat transfers can be put on polyester jerseys. What type you use may depend on the design you want to use.

These past threads might help some:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t21621.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t86583.html

Vinyl, dye sub and plastisol transfers are 3 types of transfers that definitely work on polyester garments.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What type of transfer are you using? Plastisol, inkjet, laser, etc.?


----------



## toni duncan (Sep 15, 2008)

I have coastal ink jet tranfers for light and dark the shirts are light blue and the logo is in royal blue and white


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You will not be able to print a design that has white since that is not a color produced on the inkjet printer. I would suggest having a custom transfer made.


----------



## toni duncan (Sep 15, 2008)

thank you all you have been a great help. But i will have to turn down this job


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

does anyone know what temp i can press a inkjet transfer on to 100% poly???


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You need to know the press you are using and the material. There are vinyls that can press color with white at 210 deg - Solar210. If you need white with stretch Solutions Opaque or quick print will do vinyl both at imprintables.


----------

